# Are you using an unsold car brand or a sold car brand?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Unsold car brands:

Hyundai (Its luxury cars are sold under the name of Genesis)
Toyota (Its luxury cars are sold under the name of Lexus)
Honda (Its luxury cars are sold under the name of Acura)
Nissan (Its luxury cars are sold under the name of Infiniti)
Mitsubishi
Mazda
Subaru
Suziki
Fiat
Renault
Peugeot
Tata
Mahindra
Geely
Chery
Ford
Chrysler
Tesla
Pagani
Volkswagen
Bmw
Mercedes-Benz

Sold car brands:

Kia ( Owner: Hyundai)
Daihatsu (Owner: Toyota)
Daewoo (Owner: General Motors)
Dacia ( Owner: Renault)
Opel (Owner: Peugeot)
Citroen ( Owner: Peugeot)
Volvo ( Owner: Geely)
Dodge (Owner: Chrysler)
Jeep (Owner: Chrysler)
Skoda ( Owner: Volkswagen)
Seat ( Owner: Volkswagen)
Audi (Owner: Volkswagen)
Porsche ( Owner: Volkswagen)
Lamborghini ( Owner: Volkswagen)
Bentley ( Owner: Volkswagen)
Bugatti (Owner: Volkswagen)
Alfa Romeo ( Owner: Fiat)
Lancia ( Owner: Fiat)
Ferrari ( Owner: Fiat)
Maserati ( Owner: Fiat)
Land Rover ( Owner: Tata)
Jaguar ( Owner: Tata)
Mini ( Owner: Bmw)
Rolls Royce ( Owner: Bmw)
Maybach ( Owner: Mercedes-Benz)

I don't know what to write about American GM cars since GM is not a car brand so I put them out of the both lists.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Many automotive companies have partnerships and ownership stakes in other automotive companies. Sometimes these are obvious, but this is not always the case. GM had fairly significant ownership stakes and/or partnerships in Fiat, Subaru (Fuji Heavy Industries), and Suzuki at one time. Toyota brought some of GM's ownership of Subaru. Toyota also has partnerships with Mazda. Ford used to have ownership stake in Mazda. Renault owns part of Nissan and Nissan owns part of Renault. Nissan also owns part of Mitsubishi Motors. I believe Carlos Ghosn is the chairman for all three companies and is the CEO for Renault. 

Chrysler is most certainly not independent now as they are part of Fiat. They were owned by Daimler and then Cerberus before Fiat.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Many automotive companies have partnerships and ownership stakes in other automotive companies. Sometimes these are obvious, but this is not always the case. GM had fairly significant ownership stakes and/or partnerships in Fiat, Subaru (Fuji Heavy Industries), and Suzuki at one time. Toyota brought some of GM's ownership of Subaru. Toyota also has partnerships with Mazda. Ford used to have ownership stake in Mazda. Renault owns part of Nissan and Nissan owns part of Renault. Nissan also owns part of Mitsubishi Motors. I believe Carlos Ghosn is the chairman for all three companies and is the CEO for Renault.
> 
> Chrysler is most certainly not independent now as they are part of Fiat. They were owned by Daimler and then Cerberus before Fiat.


Partnership is different, being owned is different. Mazda took back its ownership stake.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't forget 

Holden (Owner: General Motors) founded in 1856

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holden


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Mercedes-Benz is owned by Daimler AG.


----------

